# mercury optimax 150 opinions



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello to everyone out there hope you are doing well I know everyone is ready for the bite to start as am I. I would like your opinion on Mercury optimax engines as I have a chance to buy a Mako 253 with two of them. They are 2003 and have 150 hours each on them and have had every scheduled service required. The owner has all the Maintenance records and it is a one owner boat also a 2003. Your input on this setup would be much appreciated. Hope everyone has tight lines and good fishing


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I know nothing about boat motors as you can tell from my thread but I support your decission to buy the boat. Just remember Im always willing to throw in for gas


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I would shy away from the black anchors


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

New Kent Newbie said:


> I would shy away from the black anchors


Dude what the heck do you know ? Show us your boat ! Nothing wrong with those Mercs . I say go for it buddy !


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

obviously the newbie is a newbie in many respects. the opti's are good motors in general some of the earlier opti's had troubles, but not the more recent ones. that should be a nice boat, if its priced right I'd go for it. 

Jerry


----------

